# Работа форума - обсуждение



## vev (29 Янв 2016)

*Друзья!**
**Хотелось бы с Вами обсудить работу форума. **
**Поводом к этому послужили появившиеся в последнее время претензии отдельных участников. 

Например:*_“Где нормальные новости? Где обзор конкурсов, где положения нормальных - профессиональных конкурсов, а не фестивалей детского творчества? Где записи нормальных концертов? Где нормальные и адекватные темы для разговоров? неужели только можно общаться на тему: "как у меня бомбит от того исполнителя!" или "как хреново играют все кроме меня, а меня никто тоже не слышал"? А ваше разводилово на Авито? Тема полезная, но зачем ее так обсасывать? Здесь что только *шаровики* и *диванные эксперты* собрались? ГДЕ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ? АУ?! сами разогнали своим негативом всех нормальных людей с сайта...__Зато у вас тут "своя атмосфера"... этого обгадили, того полили грязью, тех лауреатов унизили, этих артистов по косточкам перемыли... ах, да про Павлова забыл...))__
_*ГДЕ НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ GOLDACCORDION?”

**С одной стороны, хотелось бы услышать мнение реальных форумчан, а не безымянных фриков, а с другой - хочу напомнить, что наполнение форума, интересные новости и интересные обсуждения - это продукт нашего с Вами общения. Их не заносит сюда ветром. Инопланетяне так же не были замечены в публикации условий конкурсов или видео с них. Здесь есть только то, что мы все привнесли в форум. Если что-либо не устраивает или что-то хочется поменять или дополнить - давайте Ваши предложения. *


----------



## pravdorub (29 Янв 2016)

vev писал:


> *Друзья!**
> **Хотелось бы с Вами обсудить работу форума. **
> **Поводом к этому послужили появившиеся в последнее время претензии отдельных участников.
> 
> ...


Неужели я до кого-то достучался! Спасибо VEVушка!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2016)

Могу внести предложение. Если у кого-то не работает рутрекер, не могли бы Вы подсказать файлообменник, где можно это всё продублировать вот из этой темы - http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-6639.html ? Или, может быть - зарубежный торрент-трекер?


----------



## vev (29 Янв 2016)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
создаете диск на яндексе, заливаете туда и даете здесь ссылку


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2016)

vev (29.01.2016, 17:38) писал:


> создаете диск на яндексе, заливаете туда и даете здесь ссылку


 Тогда другой вопрос. На яндексе ссылки - временное явление, а на трекерах - постоянное. Может всё-таки сделаем группу поддержки вконтакте? Туда и выкладывать намного проще и хранится постоянно.


----------



## vev (29 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> vev (29.01.2016, 17:38) писал:создаете диск на яндексе, заливаете туда и даете здесь ссылку Тогда другой вопрос. На яндексе ссылки - временное явление, а на трекерах - постоянное. Может всё-таки сделаем группу поддержки вконтакте? Туда и выкладывать намного проще и хранится постоянно.


В мире нет ничего постоянного... Если ссылку не трогать, то она никуда не девается. Ну а если что-то произошло, то всегда можно одним движением подправить ИМХО. VK имеет массу своих проблем и не думаю, что стоит с ним связываться.

Чтобы было проще, можно ссылку давать на конкретный каталог с конкретной подборкой, а в теме размещать список того, что есть на диске


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2016)

vev (29.01.2016, 18:28) писал:


> VK имеет массу своих проблем и не думаю, что стоит с ним связываться.


 Imho, вконтаке есть группа посвященная Золотарёву. Вроде никому не мешает - https://vk.com/vlzolotarev


----------



## vev (29 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29.01.2016, 22:25) писал:


> Imho, вконтаке есть группа посвященная Золотарёву. Вроде никому не мешает - https://vk.com/vlzolotarev


Причем здесь "мешает"? Знаю эту группу и частенько туда заглядываю. Просто у VK функционал заточен для другого. Стена, на которой и происходит размещение сообщений, имеет много ограничений и сильно затрудняет поиск. В моей любимой группе Стена занимает несколько десятков страниц и пролистать хоть часть из них - большая работа. Хотя, это только мое мнение...


----------



## Artist-VI (29 Янв 2016)

vev писал:


> dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:vev (29.01.2016, 17:38) писал:создаете диск на яндексе, заливаете туда и даете здесь ссылку Тогда другой вопрос. На яндексе ссылки - временное явление, а на трекерах - постоянное. Может всё-таки сделаем группу поддержки вконтакте? Туда и выкладывать намного проще и хранится постоянно.В мире нет ничего постоянного... Если ссылку не трогать, то она никуда не девается. Ну а если что-то произошло, то всегда можно одним движением подправить ИМХО. VK имеет массу своих проблем и не думаю, что стоит с ним связываться.
> 
> Чтобы было проще, можно ссылку давать на конкретный каталог с конкретной подборкой, а в теме размещать список того, что есть на диске


   Подтверждаю! Два года активно (т.е. ежедневно) пользуюсь Я-диском. Никаких проблем! Сплошное удовольствие!
Например, нужно переслать много увесистых фотографий. Если это делать по эл.почте, то там пропускает максимум 20 Мб. Здесь же: забрасывается информация на диск, копируется ссылка с папки и выкладывается на всеобщее обозрение. Все смотрят и радуются! 
   Есть хорошие нюансы: Любая папка, любой файл в ней имеет свою СОБСТВЕННУЮ ссылку. Это очень удобно, когда нужно показать что-то выборочно-конкретное, а не всю папку. 
   Ещё удобный момент: информацию, особенно объёмную, НЕ обязательно продолжать хранить на диске КОМПА. Можно отключить синхронизацию любой папки,любого файла. А файлы с компа стереть. Экономия места! Эти же файлы в ОБЛАКЕ Я-диска остаются! "Достать" эти файлы (а также скопировать с них ссылку) можно будет в любой момент через свою яндекс-почту!
   Сейчас у меня Я-диск на 100 Гб (в ноябре с небольшой скидкой заплатил за это 800 рублей за год). Но это стОит того! С любого места, с любого компьютера я могу получить необходимую мне информацию! А не таскать это всё с собой.
   Очень удобно делать скриншоты от Я-диска. Сделал скрин - через несколько секунд он уже на диске. Удобно.
   Необязательно ИМЕННО СКАЧИВАТЬ по ссылке. Бывает, достаточно просто посмотреть (без скачивания). Ну... это по желанию.
   У кого есть ещё и планшет (смартфон), установите на него Я-диск и синхронизируйте его. Вся ваша информация всегда будет под рукой! 
   В общем - удобная штука! Может,что-то есть и получше, но меня лично Я-диск очень устраивает!
ЗЫ: "ну... всё, что знал, рассказал..." (с)


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Фев 2016)

vev (29.01.2016, 17:11) писал:


> сами разогнали своим негативом всех нормальных людей с сайта...Зато у вас тут "своя атмосфера"... этого обгадили, того полили грязью, тех лауреатов унизили, этих артистов по косточкам перемыли...


 
Евгений, какие предложения могут быть? в общем то фраза скопированная мной из твоего первого сообщения сказанная Правдорубом уже все сказала за себя, я с ней согласен. Форум по обмену нотами и не более. Снобизм и высокомерие некоторых участников тому причина. Сравни для примера известный сайт любителей баяна...там постоянно люди общаются, делятся опытом и делают это с удовольствием без напускной важности и высокомерия, без издевательских подковырок и вопросов. Надо определиться...если это сайт профессиональный - то он должен быть закрытый, если "интернациональный", то не сочтите за трудность ответить иногда может и на глупые вопросы не профессионалов в музыке, но может быть... и в большинстве своем... профессионалов в своем другом деле. 
Сумбурно может написал, но думаю понятно...


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2016)

*Dmvlad*,
Дмитрий,
так что ж мешает? Вот это то и непонятно... Что мешает задавать вопросы, обсуждать то, что интересует? Ну, допустим есть снобизм, но он свойственен единицам...

Бывают и подковырки, но это скорее исключение... И практически на любые вопросы отвечает масса народу. Лично я не вижу какого-то деления на "профессионалов" и "непрофессионалов". По крайней мере я не вижу ущемления наших с Вами "непрофессиональных" интересов 

Сам я завсегдатай на многих сайтах и не вижу большой разницы. Уверен на 100%, что мы и делаем форум. Сами. 
Мне как раз очень обидно, что мы скатываемся здесь в основном к обмену нотами, и совершенно не пытаемся расширить круг вопросов.

По поводу цитаты, совершенно не согласен. На моей памяти никто никого здесь грязью не поливал. Ни чьих костей не перемывали. Никаких "лауреатов" никто не трогал. Если кто-то и выражает свое мнение по поводу исполнителей, то оно, как правило, выражается без "наездов". Ну а свое мнение каждый вполне вправе высказать...


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Фев 2016)

Может в колонке "последнее с форума" отражать только раздел "обмен и раздача нот" , а не каждую тему с этого раздела?


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2016)

Dmvlad писал:


> Может в колонке "последнее с форума" отражать только раздел "обмен и раздача нот" , а не каждую тему с этого раздела?


А что это даст? В еще большей степени превратит форум в файлообменник?


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Фев 2016)

Наоборот, темы для обсуждения будут висеть чаще, например сейчас если посмотреть и проанализировать, то там 50% таких тем... Народ по инерции смотри на эту колонку, типа что нового и на этом все заканчивается...


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2016)

*Dmvlad*,
возможно, неплохо было бы помимо "последнее с форума" где-то разместить большее количество запросов в хронологическом порядке. Реально, как только тема исчезает из этого поля на главной странице, найти ее невозможно.


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Фев 2016)

ну как вариант да...только он будет сильно мудреным, учитывая компьютерную грамотность половины музыкантов.


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2016)

*Dmvlad*,
в любом случае нужны некие идеи, а дальше надо думать как это реализовать удобно. С нынешним движком форума много проблем, к сожалению...


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Фев 2016)

Лучше тогда такой вариант, колонка "последнее с форума" остается, но там не отражаются темы с обменом и раздачей, а ниже отдельная колонка "обмен и раздача"...надо пробовать как то оживлять форум...иначе удачи не видать...


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2016)

*Dmvlad*,
может быть, может быть...
Останется только понять как объяснить новичкам, где размещать тему...

Оживлять надо. Знать бы КАК... Здесь порядка 12 тысяч пользователей, но многие за пять лет ничего не удосужились написать. Ни единой строчки. Ноты качать - качают, а больше их ничто не интересует. Реально участвующих сильно меньше.

На просьбу перечислить хоть малую денюжку на поддержание сайта откликнулось не более сотни...


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Фев 2016)

Ноты выложенные на сайте , а не по доброй воле форумчан скачивать за символическую плату -30 руб например только предосмотр нужен. Ну и было бы их неплохо по сложности распределить, что привлекло бы разных людей по уровню. Это в идеале. 
На сегодня идей хватит Поздно у нас уже. ..час ночи


----------



## Dmvlad (3 Фев 2016)

С разрешения нашего Уважаемого модератора продолжу. 
На главной странице сайта есть колонка "Друзья сайта". На многих профильных форумах в "Разделах форума" есть отдельный раздел, он обычно называется "Друзья сайта", либо "Наши партнеры", либо что еще интереснее "Предложение наших партнеров". В данном разделе обычно выделяют отдельную тему для каждого партнера сайта например "Магазин музыкальных инструментов "Гармония", или "Сибирский баян", или "Тульская гармонь", или "Фабрика Гусарова "Юпитер"... ну понятно в общем. Данные темы в этом разделе нужны для прямого общения покупатель-продавец. На каких условиях попадать в этот раздел "друзьям сайта" Должен решить хозяин сайта. Мысль понЯтна Евгений?
P/S Проскакивают еще мыслишки, но пока не оценены озвученные.


----------



## vev (3 Фев 2016)

Dmvlad писал:


> С разрешения нашего Уважаемого модератора продолжу.
> На главной странице сайта есть колонка "Друзья сайта". На многих профильных форумах в "Разделах форума" есть отдельный раздел, он обычно называется "Друзья сайта", либо "Наши партнеры", либо что еще интереснее "Предложение наших партнеров". В данном разделе обычно выделяют отдельную тему для каждого партнера сайта например "Магазин музыкальных инструментов "Гармония", или "Сибирский баян", или "Тульская гармонь", или "Фабрика Гусарова "Юпитер"... ну понятно в общем. Данные темы в этом разделе нужны для прямого общения покупатель-продавец. На каких условиях попадать в этот раздел "друзьям сайта" Должен решить хозяин сайта. Мысль понЯтна Евгений?
> P/S Проскакивают еще мыслишки, но пока не оценены озвученные.


Дмитрий,
я вообще не вижу никакой рекламы, поскольку расстался с некоторой суммой на поддержку сайта и лишился этого раздражителя . Реклама и условия оплаты оной - целиком и полностью в руках Вадима.


----------



## Dmvlad (4 Фев 2016)

Это не столько реклама...как ещё одна возможность привлечь народ на сайт , ну и поддержка сайта тоже. Тем более в отдельном разделе форума.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (4 Фев 2016)

vev (03.02.2016, 20:53) писал:


> Реклама и условия оплаты оной - целиком и полностью в руках Вадима.


 Imho, ни один из ведущих музыкальных порталов рунета не обходится без рекламы. Посоветуйте Вадиму всерьёз задуматься об этом. И не придётся ничего клянчить. Мы то здесь тоже не за деньги сидим! А для тех, кого реклама раздражает или кому она попросту не нужна - существуют програмные модули блокировки рекламы.


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Апр 2016)

Женя, а что с личными сообщениями?  висит 6 непрочитанных, которых в общем то нет уже таких, и отправка и получение лагают? мигает трей внизу справа , что есть новые сообщения, открываю - а там пусто все...


----------



## vev (14 Апр 2016)

Dmvlad писал:


> Женя, а что с личными сообщениями?  висит 6 непрочитанных, которых в общем то нет уже таких, и отправка и получение лагают? мигает трей внизу справа , что есть новые сообщения, открываю - а там пусто все...


Дима, это все к Вадиму. У меня у самого те же проблемы... Что-то с движком форума не так...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (24 Янв 2017)

А можно задать вопрос в этой теме? Почему администрация форума трёт всё, что "ей не по душе"? Существует моё мнение и неправильное, так? Если так, то я с удовольствием свалю отсюда без малейших сомнений и сохраню свои кровные копеечки для достойных людей, не боящихся честной конкуренции и не "чистоплюев". А то здесь чувствуется очень высокий уровень "профессионализма"...


----------



## vev (24 Янв 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,

Можно вопрос... 
Ответ: а никто за вас не цепляется. Валите. Сохраняйте копеечки и валите. И не надо нас запугивать.

А тру я то, что по моему мнению носит характер склоки или приведет к склоке. Наезды всяческие тру и буду тереть и далее. Гнусь всякую, как НГ видео... Увы... Не толерантный я...


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Янв 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (24.01.2017, 18:42) писал:


> с удовольствием свалю отсюда без малейших сомнений и сохраню свои кровные копеечки для достойных людей, не боящихся честной конкуренции и не "чистоплюев"


Неужели дУрку отремонтировали? Тогда мы рады за вас, там вам точно конкурентов не будет. Вы будете достойным жителем своего родного дома, а возможно еще и меценатом...


----------



## vvz (25 Янв 2017)

Имхо: Не стОит опускаться до оскорблений: все разные, совершенных нет...
Но Дмитрию (dmitrijgoncharov2008) есть пожелание: 
Сложилось впечатление, что Вам постоянно нужен какой-нибудь спор, конфликт... Возможно Вы способный талантливый человек с обостренным чувством справедливости, но от Ваших постов постоянно веет "негативом", холодом... Может надо что-то в этом менять, задуматься? 
В любом случае, удачи Вам в жизни!


----------



## Bondarenko (25 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> *интересные новости и интересные обсуждения - это продукт нашего с Вами общения. Их не заносит сюда ветром. Инопланетяне так же не были замечены в публикации условий конкурсов или видео с них. Здесь есть только то, что мы все привнесли в форум*


Пару раз отправлял админу новости о фестивале "На родине Паницкого" в Саратове - ноль реакции. Санкции чтоль? Сайт медленно умирает... Во всяком случае для меня. А жаль...


----------



## Andrey Z. (27 Янв 2017)

vev писал:


> *Друзья!**
> **Хотелось бы с Вами обсудить работу форума. **
> *
> Евгений, надо бы на главной странице Форума создать ветку типа а ля "Творчество наших... "голдаккордеонистов" С подветками - музыка, ноты, видео. Думается многим хотелось бы "своим" поделится, ну или других поучить уму-разуму


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

*arangi*,

Дык, кто ж против? 
Думаю "прибить" ее гденьть сверху проблем не составит.


----------

